# What areas should I be looking at?



## mustbesuzy (May 21, 2015)

Hi I'm Suzy and new to this forum.
We are considering buying a property fairly near the coast as a holiday home for the next 5 years and to move across and retire into ourselves at a later date. 
I like the idea of being around expats and was wondering if anyone has advice on where I should start my search?
We have visited the Costa's many times for holidays and know the route from Barcelona down to Gibraltar along the coast pretty well, but don't know of the areas where there are good expat communities.

Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mustbesuzy said:


> Hi I'm Suzy and new to this forum.
> We are considering buying a property fairly near the coast as a holiday home for the next 5 years and to move across and retire into ourselves at a later date.
> I like the idea of being around expats and was wondering if anyone has advice on where I should start my search?
> We have visited the Costa's many times for holidays and know the route from Barcelona down to Gibraltar along the coast pretty well, but don't know of the areas where there are good expat communities.
> ...


:welcome:


you could do a lot worse than come to my little bit of paradise....

Home - Xàbia Tourism Portal - Town Council of Xàbia


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Do you want to be with many expats or Spanish ?

do you want rural or urbanisation ?

Cheers tony


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

you could do worse than to look in murcia. a couple of areas to look at maybe mar menor area or mazarron ,


----------



## mustbesuzy (May 21, 2015)

I would like to be pretty near expats and not too rural. We both like people and want to be able to make friends pretty easily.
Thanks for your suggestions...I will take a look at those areas


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

mustbesuzy said:


> I would like to be pretty near expats and not too rural. We both like people and want to be able to make friends pretty easily.
> Thanks for your suggestions...I will take a look at those areas


try Torrevieja loads of expats and close to the coast !

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What about Benalmadena - Torre Muelle in particular??

Jo xxx


----------



## mustbesuzy (May 21, 2015)

Thanks guys....You've given me a few leads to look at


----------



## TerraFirma (May 21, 2015)

We've been looking as well and love Mijas Costa, (part of the Costa del Sol) loads of Brits, great social life, easy travelling to & from airport. Good choice of properties for sale as well.
Dreaming - one day soon hopefully !


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

If you know and love Mijas Costa then stick with it the Ayuntamiento (Town Hall)is very much expat friendly and organises lots of events to get you into Spanish life. Although our place isn't in their area we have been on lots of walks with them. A small charge includes lots of wine and local food cooked by the small villages dotted around. They also do cookery courses and on a practical level have about three excellent English speakers in the Foreigners dept. to sort out a lot of legal requirements.

It is difficult for people to advise the best places not knowing you. One woman or mans meat is another ones poison  invariably posters just recommend where they live as naturally they love it.


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

Hondon Valleys are very nice - not too far away from the coast but quite sleepy typically Spanish towns - beautiful scenery, very close to Alicante airport a fair few expats but a good mixture.


----------

